# How big can a full-grown king Betta get?



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just wondering. I want to get one at petco someday... But from what I've read they need 10 gallons to themselves... Is this true? can I keep one on the divided side of a 10 gal.? 

Thanks,

~Saphira


----------



## tnvol (Jan 6, 2013)

I have one in a 5.5 gallon Fluval Spec and he does just fine. He is about 2 1/2 inches long. He has plenty of plants and hiding places. I think he is pretty happy with his home. He has a marimo ball that he tries to push around.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

tnvol said:


> I have one in a 5.5 gallon Fluval Spec and he does just fine. He is about 2 1/2 inches long. He has plenty of plants and hiding places. I think he is pretty happy with his home. He has a marimo ball that he tries to push around.


Very cute, he pushes the Marimo ball... Fred just stares at it or "lean" on it.


----------



## tnvol (Jan 6, 2013)

Otterfun said:


> Very cute, he pushes the Marimo ball... Fred just stares at it or "lean" on it.


I will try to get some video. It's pretty funny. He tries to swim under the moss ball and wedge himself between the gravel and the ball. When he pushes it against the side of the tank or in the corner, he tries to wedge himself between the side and the ball. He does really weird things like that. My wife calls him a circus fish.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh! please get vids!!! I MUST see this!!!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

The smaller the tank means that the fish will more likely stay smaller. So while they might be able to be housed in a 5.5, if you are trying to grow a huge fish go with a larger tank. I would really recommend putting a giant in a divided tank. Not only do you then have to worry about two fish releasing growth stunting hormones, but if the divider fails the other fish would not stand a chance against an angry giant.


----------



## tnvol (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure mine is a King.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

the biggest i've seen (online or in person) is 3.5 to 4 inches, but i've heard unconfirmed reports of bettas up to seven inches long.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Kings grow to about 3-3.5" if kept in optimal conditions.

More space means less water changes. 5 gallons, IMO is the absolute minimum tank size for a king. 10 gallons is preferred. If you want to put him in a 5, you will have to keep up with your water changes to keep him growing, like one every 4 days vs. every 7.


----------



## tnvol (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is mine. Sorry for the bad pic. He wouldn't stay still. He is about 2 1/2 inches long. The shop I got him from said they had him a long time so I don't know how old he is. He was hidden away in a big tank full of corys.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

He's a beautiful boy!!


----------



## tnvol (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Saphira. We really enjoy him. My wife will trace her fingertip across the front of the tank and he will follow it around. He will come right up to the surface and practically let you drop pellets in his mouth. He has tons of personality. He is like a mini cichlid when it comes to interaction. lol


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay, now I REALLY want one... Looks like another leisurely walk through petco... "Oh, look at that, a king Betta. What a coincidence. Oh, he's looking at me! wow. looks like I have to get him. Such a pity..."


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Saphira101 said:


> Okay, now I REALLY want one... Looks like another leisurely walk through petco... "Oh, look at that, a king Betta. What a coincidence. Oh, he's looking at me! wow. looks like I have to get him. Such a pity..."


happens to everyone :lol:


----------

